# Remington 11-87



## GADawg08 (Dec 9, 2011)

i looked for a thread that was just about the 11-87 but couldnt find one guys so bare with me.....what are ya'lls take on the 11-87? i got a guy trying to sell me a brand new synthetic one for $500. Just like every gun, I've heard people have mixed reviews, but since we are all duck hunters (and thats mainly what i'll be usin it for) i figured i would ask yall


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 9, 2011)

I have used one so far this year and I like it.  Bought it used for less than that though.  Just keep it clean and it will serve you well


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 9, 2011)

A local gunsmith says he repairs more 11-87's than any gun out there.
However, I bought an 11-87 Turkey SPS with reduced Trebark camo so long ago I can't remember the year. Surely over 20 years ago. Since then I've shot hogs, ducks and doves and a few turkeys with that synthetic shotgun. No issues. Period. Even with my reloads.
Maybe I got one of the good ones.
I'd say go for it.


----------



## huntinball1313 (Dec 9, 2011)

*No Problems Here*

I bought an 11-87 SuperMag in Max-4 two weeks ago because it was only $475 brand new. I took it with me opening day of Alabama duck season and it performed flawlessly. It's a bit on the heavy side compared to my other guns(M2 and Stoeger 3500). It does however shoot smooth and fits me well. I'll have it with me tomorrow morning for the second opener. I shot approx a box of 3.5" #2's through it last weekend and it didn't miss a beat. Zero Failure to ejects. I am very pleased. From everything I have read on them and from a couple of buddies, just keep the gas ports cleaned and the action oiled. Just my $.02.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

My 11-87 is awesome for all around hunting and cycles 2 3/4in. and 3in. shells with zero problems. For ducks i use express 3inch shells and it is a wood duck killing machine.
However, my 11-87 supermag is a different story. It handles 3.5in. shells with no problems, but it will not cycle 2 3/4 or 3 in. shells reliably. I was shooting hogs with buckshot this summer and had jams several times with the shorter shells.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2011)

I got two and have not had any problems.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 9, 2011)

Steven Farr said:


> I have used one so far this year and I like it.  Bought it used for less than that though.  Just keep it clean and it will serve you well



You got it cheaper because the gun is haunted!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had a couple of them and have really enjoyed them. the only problem that I have found with mine is shooting low brass shells, which is fine with me as i have never dove hunted and dont do a lot of clay shooting. other than that great guns!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My 11-87 is awesome for all around hunting and cycles 2 3/4in. and 3in. shells with zero problems. For ducks i use express 3inch shells and it is a wood duck killing machine.
> However, my 11-87 supermag is a different story. It handles 3.5in. shells with no problems, but it will not cycle 2 3/4 or 3 in. shells reliably. I was shooting hogs with buckshot this summer and had jams several times with the shorter shells.



Does it jam with 2-3/4 with the 2-3/4 gas ring installed?  they come with an extra gas ring for 2-3/4 shells.  My supermag has no problems with the gas ring installed.  But I remove it for 3 & 3-1/2 inch shells.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> You got it cheaper because the gun is haunted!



this


----------



## Tunacash (Dec 10, 2011)

I've put mine through everything....love it.  Completely submerged and still worked.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 10, 2011)

Have 2. Replaces the O rings two or three time. One had part 44, barrel rail guide go once.

Mine shoot everything well. It's all I can ask for.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 10, 2011)

I have an original from 1987 and it still works flawlessly.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have one from 1987, Premier, and only problem I have had is completely zero! Best auto-loader I ever owned and will pass it on to my Daughter whenever she wants to take it home. Put a new o-ring on it recently.


----------



## bama113 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a newer Premier.  Shoots great when its clean.  It got covered in dust on the back of a quail hunting buggy one day and didn't shoot worth a darn all day....and one very cold morning (15-20 degrees), the action got sluggish and wouldn't eject.  I stick with the 870 when conditions aren't great.


----------



## jaswpea (Dec 11, 2011)

*My 11-87*

Dad bought it for me 25 years ago and it is still my go to gun.

Killed 3 woods, 1 teal, and a pintail this morning.

Never ever had it jam on me. 

Have a  Berretta Pump and Benelli - still take the 11-87 on opening day.

Only gun I own not for sale.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 11, 2011)

I shoot one.

The problems I've had was one time last year it stopped pullin a shell out of the magazine. The shell was jammed in. The problem was that the ejector latch got caught behind the end of the shell.

Twice this year the magazine follower (The little orange cap at the end of the spring in the magazine) got stuck in the end. I could not put shells into the magazine. Had to take it all apart in the boat to knock it loose. That sux when birds are flying.

Other than that, its ok. From 1 to 10 I would give it a 6.5. Lookin to get something new next year.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steven Farr said:


> I have used one so far this year and I like it.  Bought it used for less than that though.  Just keep it clean and it will serve you well



Yeah, you got it cheaper cause you bought it from a dufus


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> this



Nope....see above


----------



## tony2001577 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine has never let me down , been under water , in the mud , froze over, you name it .


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 12, 2011)

I too have owned one since 1987. It has performed flawlessly. My son shoots one also.


----------



## duckone (Dec 13, 2011)

The first year (1993) I used my 1187 I had some trouble with it not cycling 2 3/4" duck loads.  It also ruined a couple of O-rings.  I learned to regularly clean the magazine tube that the piston rides on and haven't had any problems since.  By regularly clean I mean remove the powder residue on the magazine tube after every couple of hunts or after 150 to 200 target shells.  Cleaning only takes a few minutes with a gun patch and some Hoppe's #9 or other bore cleaner.  I've also used Tri-Flow to clean the powder residue off the magazine tube but I made sure to wipe the tube as dry as possible after using the Tri-Flow oil.  You don't want to leave any lubrication on the magazine tube.

My 1187 will cycle everything from 7/8 oz 1215 fps skeet hand loads to 3" 1 1/4 oz steel high velocity loads without fail.  I keep a spare O-ring in my duck hunting parka, one in my ammo box and one in my target bag but I've only needed one in the last ten or more years.  O-rings only cost a few dollars each and are cheap insurance to keep your 1187 from becoming a single shot.

If the gun feels good to you then by all means buy it and shoot it with confidence.  The gas driven action will soften the recoil sensation.  It is available in a left-handed version (used) if you need one. Good used examples are pretty readily available at very reasonable prices.  And, with just a little TLC it will shoot reliably time after time.

That has been my experience anyway.  As always, your experience may vary.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 13, 2011)

Took mine to gunsmith yesterday to check on the reason the magazine follower was sticking. He said the orange one that came in it is not as durable as the black one he installed. Different material, smoother action. $5.00 fix.


----------



## BFifer (Dec 13, 2011)

19 years I've had my 11-87 and no real issues. It's seen Argentina for doves (yes, I took a 12ga since I didn't want to buy another gun then), MS each season for ducks, and a variety of sporting clays courses. Probably 10k rounds and still kicking. Last week, I considered buying a new gun this year, but I figured that replacement just because it's old is not a good enough excuse to buy a new gun, for me of course.  Funny thing about that is that I shot better with it this past weekend and dropped my first banded bird. Sticking with the old lady a while longer.

$500 sounds good.

If you get it, buy yourself AFTERMARKET O-rings; the Rem O-rings stink and get crispy very quick.


----------



## sonofagun (Dec 13, 2011)

Bought one new for $586 about three yrs ago.  I duck hunt with it and it's never been less than perfect.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2011)

*Sea Dawg*



Sea dawg1978 said:


> I have had a couple of them and have really enjoyed them. the only problem that I have found with mine is shooting low brass shells, which is fine with me as i have never dove hunted and dont do a lot of clay shooting. other than that great guns!!



You dont ever clean that gun. I remember the first time we ever hunted together and I remember I gave you a hard time about all the rust you had on that gun. You dont ever clean it and I have never seen it fail to shoot. Now I didnt say it hit anything but thats not the guns fault/LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL:grinch:


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 15, 2011)

daddy is getting my little brother an 11-87 for Christmas so we will see how it does. If i do decide to get one, where can i get aftermarket o-rings?


----------



## AU fly (Dec 15, 2011)

I picked up a few aftermarket o-rings from the local hardware store last week (Ace hardware).  After researching a few forums and some articles I discovered the proper size is #33.  Any hardware store should have a #33 in stock.  I bought a few for $0.79.  I have not used them yet, as my original is still in fine shape.  

#33 = 15/16" by 1-1/16" by 1/16  (this is for 12 ga fyi)


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2011)

I have and use one. It too has been under water and stills shoots everytime.  Can't go wrong with it. I'd buy another if I found it for a good price. Got mine for $300 and it has wood furniture and is a special purpose. Love it.


----------

